# Working on second Aquarium



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

So we are about to start our second tank. This one is going to be for our bed room. I'm thinking like a 29 Gallon. I'm gonna take this one slow and make sure its exactly the way I want. Problem is I'm not sure what I want LOL. So I'm pretty sure about a 29 gallon because of wheres it going. Not sure what kind of fish, Aggressive or Community? fill it with a bunch of schooling fish? 1 Species Tank(All Platys or Danios)? Substrate? Has Anyone ever Painted the back of there tank any color besides black? If so how did it look? I was reading and someone said they painted there tank a Dark green color and it really made the fish and plants look great.
Currently we have a 
60 Gallon Community
Sand Substrate
2 Whisper 60 HOB Filters
300 Hagen Fluval heater
Blue Opaline Gouramis, Golden Gouramis, Red Paradise Gouramis, Orange and Blue Platys, White Clouds, Zebra Danios, Golden Barbs, Cherry Barbs


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

i had a blue lightning blue background and it looked really good, but my new black background is even better. you might could look into 3d backgrounds also. ive alwats like sand more then gravel and ill be doing miracle gro organic on the bottom with sand on top for plants. im doing a kind of aggressive with a dwarf cichlid pair you can look at my stocking in my signature.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

The background on the tank below was painted when I bought it. My wife likes it, I like black better.

An option to painting is poster board. It comes in solid colored sheets (28x24 inches I think) for a buck a sheet at Hobby Lobby. It works great and I'll be replacing the peeling yet again seaview background on my 55 soon with it.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning Gal...

Hey, I'd really rethink the plan to put an aquarium in the bedroom unless you enjoy listening to the power filter run. When it's real quiet, even the best filter makes some noise. Since you only have one other tank, there must be any number of better places to put the second one.

Just a thought.

B


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I had a tank with a blue painted background,with a red dragon tribal art design.I really liked it.Lemme hunt the pic for ya.








I like the black better though.


----------



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

NICE! Im digging that!


----------

